# Henry lever action .22



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi guys,

Went shooting this weekend with my Henry and my dad's new .22 pistol. Anyway I would really like to know if there are any after market front sights for the Henry Lever action rifle. Mine is a plastic front blade and I find it very fat and hard to align with the square notch rear sight. I dremmeled the rear notch into a U type cut and it imrpoves focus a bit. I also tried thinning out the front blade with a nail file and pocketknife but I just cant get desirable results. The rifle shoots great and I'd like to keep it iron sights only

Anyway I'd really appreciate it if anyone knew about after market sights, maybe even peep sight?!


----------

